# Rainbow family coming to Blue Ridge W.M.A



## Cobra (Jun 15, 2018)

Been hearing of this for a week. Between 5,000 and 20,000 expected in the Bull Mountain area, a few miles above our house and real close to a lot of people I grew up with. We can't handle that many in this area without problems. Don't know much but what I find about them worries me as well as local law enforcement and anyone in that area. Schedule is first week of July, some coming earlier. Anyone heard of them?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

Haven't heard of them, had to look them up.
But yes they are coming...
http://www.lumpkincounty.gov/2018/06/13/rainbow-family-gathering/


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

It appears they have had some problems with the National Forest Service.
They have a dark side...
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/gq8dy4/the-dark-side-of-the-rainbow-gathering


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2018)

Is that part of BR still WMA


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

j_seph said:


> Is that part of BR still WMA



No. Everything south of THE Blue Ridge there is now National Forest. WMA is north of Winding Stair Gap and the road that runs along the Ridgeline.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2018)

I do not see anything good coming of this.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 15, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> No. Everything south of THE Blue Ridge there is now National Forest. WMA is north of Winding Stair Gap and the road that runs along the Ridgeline.



Yes, my mistake. We always turkey hunted behind Nimblewill Church many moons ago and it was management then. I will catch up to present times one of these days. And yes the link you sent verifies what I heard so far and that is not gonna be good.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2018)

http://www.welcomehome.org/
Give them one thing on the gathering in Wyoming, based on their cleanup report they left the place as good or better than they found it

http://www.welcomehome.org/sites/wym08/2008cleanupreport6_2.pdf


----------



## Cobra (Jun 15, 2018)

j_seph said:


> http://www.welcomehome.org/
> Give them one thing on the gathering in Wyoming, based on their cleanup report they left the place as good or better than they found it
> 
> http://www.welcomehome.org/sites/wym08/2008cleanupreport6_2.pdf




That is what we are hoping for. Just don't know where all that many are going to be spread out to.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

Cobra said:


> That is what we are hoping for. Just don't know where all that many are going to be spread out to.



Zackly...
If there are enough automobiles there to transport that many people, the N.F. roadsides will be packed for miles around. And of course they will have to walk the mountain roads for miles to get to a common gathering place.
No gathering place I know of around there to hold such crowd.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2018)

Imagine these will be full of camps and such. But isn't there laws about camping in non-deignated areas?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

I think you can camp anywhere except an area that is designated no camping. Pretty sure those food plots are designated no camping.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't know exactly what the laws on that are. We did hear they are closing two roads, one of which is Winding Stair and don't know about the other. Don't know when they will do that.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 15, 2018)

Good time to plan a Woodys gathering up there that week or Nah?


----------



## panfish (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm always ready for a gathering.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2018)

They will steal any thing not locked up. All the grocery stores in the Ocala NF will only let one in at a time and without back packs. They will steal everything on the shelves.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

j_seph said:


> Good time to plan a Woodys gathering up there that week or Nah?



Ha! Actually it is the weekend after the 4th on the Coleman River.
 I was thinking it might be interesting to swap the location! But I think what we have going will definitely be better for us.
Y'all come on up. There's a thread...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2018)

I remember when they came here to the Nantahala National Forest back a good while ago. There was a huge epidemic of bloody dysentery. Some of those camping areas they used are still closed 30 years later.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 15, 2018)

That looks like a real problem!! Glad they aint coming to south GA


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 15, 2018)

Nekkid girls?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2018)

Unshaven, old, and stinky.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2018)

treemanjohn said:


> Nekkid girls?


Sure...with hairy underarms and all that...


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 15, 2018)

The older I get, the more I dislike people. Glad they're not coming to my side of the mountain.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 15, 2018)

^^^^ looks like fs is being proactive


----------



## mmcneil (Jun 15, 2018)

Dang hippies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks like a good time for the boys from FDM to play some games, full auto blanks and sim ords included. Should keep those hippies on there toes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2018)

treemanjohn said:


> Nekkid girls?



Now why would you bring that up?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 16, 2018)

saw some of them hitchhiking thru Toccoa yesterday at the bypass.  a man and woman trying to hitch a ride with 2 big pit bulls on leashes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 16, 2018)

I did not stop and pick them up


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 16, 2018)

Should be easy hunting near there this year, them hogs be so glad to be rid of 20,000 hippies they may just jump in your truck


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 16, 2018)

Not 3 voting conservatives outta 20k.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 16, 2018)

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd583472.pdf


----------



## j_seph (Jun 18, 2018)

will closing roads not just push them closer to town


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm sure the Sasquatch reports are through the roof


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jun 18, 2018)

They are an interesting bunch. My brother lived in the Ocala national Forest in an odd little neighborhood in the middle of it around 2008. They came for a while when he was there. His house had a 5ft fence all around with two large dogs that acted aggressive to strangers, they stayed away from his place. But several of his neighbors had issues with stuff going missing during that time. 

They will "share" what you have whether you want to share or not. Had a few make some ugly hand gestures at me when I passed them on the Forest road to town, suppose they expected me to share my truck with them.

My brother also talked some about an incident involving a neighbor shooting and killing somebody breaking into his house. Seems like it was connected but I can't promise that. The core "rainbow family" are actually peaceful from what I understand, it's the rift raft that takes advantage of the opportunity that causes the real problems.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 20, 2018)

If I was a ranger on patrol I would set my azimuth straight through their camp and do a dawn raid with arty sims and opening salvos of m249 blanks . Of course video the whole operation


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 20, 2018)

If southpark has taught us anything, it's that blasting Slayer on a PA system will repel the hippies.  If anyone has a giant drill mounted onto a tank, this would also be a good time to break it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> If I was a ranger on patrol I would set my azimuth straight through their camp and do a dawn raid with arty sims and opening salvos of m249 blanks . Of course video the whole operation


Notice has been issued that The Benning Boys Club will be operating out of FDM during this period.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 20, 2018)

Will Rev. Jackson be there?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 21, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/HWGphotography07/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1739465329423401


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Will Rev. Jackson be there?


No, that is the Rainbow Coalition. The Rainbow Family is the offspring of a Russian Commie group.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 24, 2018)

j_seph said:


> Good time to plan a Woodys gathering up there that week or Nah?


 That will be near Clayton,Ga. on private land.


----------



## DAVE (Jun 25, 2018)

Other than numbers, Rainbow Family's get together is  no different than Woody's get together. Just a group of people with similar hobbies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2018)

DAVE said:


> Other than numbers, Rainbow Family's get together is  no different than Woody's get together. Just a group of people with similar hobbies.


I have yet to see dreadlock laden dope smokin hippies runnin around nekkid at a woody's gathering.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have yet to see dreadlock laden dope smokin hippies runnin around nekkid at a woody's gathering.


Most GON members that I have met take a bath......at least once a week.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have yet to see dreadlock laden dope smokin hippies runnin around nekkid at a woody's gathering.



That's cause you never invite me.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Most GON members that I have met take a bath......at least once a week.



Have you ever jumped in one of those mountain stream? About once a week is enough for me! 
Hey my dad took a bath about once a week until he turned 90. Then he decided that was too often.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 25, 2018)

I saw a van load headed up this morning and they looked pretty rough. The first women I saw get out of the van was wearing a tank top and it looked like she had buckwheat in a head lock. There were 4 adults and a couple of kids. The van was hand painted with a big peace sign on it. All on them including the kids looked VERY unkept and you could smell them before you could see them. The van had Florida tags. If I was close to that area I'd be make sure my homeowners was good. Good luck !!!


----------



## Cobra (Jul 5, 2018)

Just heard from a friend that lives up there and a federal judge from Hall county just made the law enforcement open all roads back up and only federal officers to be there. All other law to leave. Now we wait and see. Can't find anything on this on the news or web yet but will keep looking. Hope it's not true.


----------



## tcward (Jul 5, 2018)

j_seph said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/HWGphotography07/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1739465329423401


Can you post just the pics? Some us don’t have the fabulous FB....


----------



## j_seph (Jul 6, 2018)

THERE ARE SEVERAL I WILL SHARE SOME


----------



## j_seph (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## specialk (Jul 6, 2018)

yep...second to the last pic....man with a banjo.....paddle faster....


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 6, 2018)

That’s a motley looking group of people!


----------



## specialk (Jul 6, 2018)

tcward said:


> Can you post just the pics? Some us don’t have the fabulous FB....




you had to ask didn't you...


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 6, 2018)

Now I need one of those eye ball flush out devises.


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 6, 2018)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 6, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> I think I'm in love.


Just knew that there had to be some Bigfoots up in those North Georgia mountains.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 6, 2018)

At least the guy in purple totes his own urinal.


----------



## tcward (Jul 6, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> I think I'm in love.


That is Hawt!!


----------



## tcward (Jul 6, 2018)

specialk said:


> you had to ask didn't you...


Sorry....


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm glad the Judge stopped the Local PD from harassing these Folks.
No need for that. Ya their Different and dance to their own beat but if they clean up their mess and don't commit any crime they should be free to enjoy life.
Walking dogs around sniffing for weed is pretty sorry in my book.
They are out in Nature enjoying it their way , let them be..They'll roll on soon..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2018)

swamp hunter said:


> I'm glad the Judge stopped the Local PD from harassing these Folks.
> No need for that. Ya their Different and dance to their own beat but if they clean up their mess and don't commit any crime they should be free to enjoy life.
> Walking dogs around sniffing for weed is pretty sorry in my book.
> They are out in Nature enjoying it their way , let them be..They'll roll on soon..



we'll see if they clean up behind themselves.  History of the group says there ain't no way.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 6, 2018)

So by then they have committed a Crime..make them clean up the mess..but walking dogs around and the presuming of guilt before hand is what bothers me...It's Harassment plain and simple..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2018)

swamp hunter said:


> So by then they have committed a Crime..make them clean up the mess..but walking dogs around and the presuming of guilt before hand is what bothers me...It's Harassment plain and simple..




yah... cause we know all that pot is medicinal


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 6, 2018)

Good lord. They been carrying on since 72 and aint overthrown the govt yet. Lol. Might score you a nice smoke there. Lol. Relax.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 6, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> That looks like a real problem!! Glad they aint coming to south GA


LOL


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 6, 2018)

I never pick them up and they will try you. I figure if you walked in on your own for that you can walk back out. And some of these folks have more money than we do!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 6, 2018)

I would agree that they are weird and strange and dirty.  I don't see a need for harassing them until that need arises.
Billy Graham used to do a thing called "Singing on the Mountain" up in North Carolina. I don't recall them getting harassed by folks thinking they were going to take over the government by allowing God to guide them in this path.

True that in past practice, they didn't ever do anything illegal and maybe these dirty hippies have. Maybe that stereotype is acceptable for law enforcement to use. Some Call it "profiling." I don't really see anything wrong with it from a cops perspective.
I do think that's a bit different from harassment.

I don't agree with their lifestyle or cause but I do agree with their freedom to do what they do. Weird as they are, let them do it with in reason and arrest the individuals who steal from neighbors, build an illegal campfire, etc.

I wouldn't like it no better if it was a NRA event and they were being hassled as well. Billy Graham or a group of Scientologists either.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 6, 2018)

Fear the dirty hippies!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 7, 2018)

Their up there smokin the Debil Weed and having sex in their tents...
Let's send SWAT and that new APC with the 50 cal we just got from the National Guard. Bo , you bring your dog and we'll get them Weirdo's...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Now I need one of those eye ball flush out devises.


 We carry these in the first aid kit. You just never know when you need to flush your eyeball from a foreign object or to try and unsee something.


----------



## Duff (Jul 8, 2018)

Yea, good folks. Just misunderstood.


----------



## Duff (Jul 8, 2018)

http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/...s-hope-public-can-help-identify-murder-victim


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 8, 2018)

Duff said:


> http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/...s-hope-public-can-help-identify-murder-victim


Lol. Yea, I was coming over here to post the same article


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

What did I miss


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2018)

Duff said:


> http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/...s-hope-public-can-help-identify-murder-victim



linky no goodie


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2018)

the latest I could find.....

http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/7/690026/update-lumpkin-county-deputies-identify-murder-victim


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Tragic for sure...
I didn't see any 20 somethings in any pictures , sounds likesome Hang er on's.  
I'd take a gander and say them Rainbow folks didn't invite either one and didn't know them..but if you want to blame all of them that's fine.
Guess we need that APC with the SAW after all...


----------



## Cobra (Jul 9, 2018)

swamp hunter said:


> Tragic for sure...
> I didn't see any 20 somethings in any pictures , sounds likesome Hang er on's.
> I'd take a gander and say them Rainbow folks didn't invite either one and didn't know them..but if you want to blame all of them that's fine.
> Guess we need that APC with the SAW after all...


From outside the town hall we had the Rainbow Family said ' all are invited'. i think that means everyone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

swamp hunter said:


> I'm glad the Judge stopped the Local PD from harassing these Folks.
> No need for that. Ya their Different and dance to their own beat but if they clean up their mess and don't commit any crime they should be free to enjoy life.
> Walking dogs around sniffing for weed is pretty sorry in my book.
> They are out in Nature enjoying it their way , let them be..They'll roll on soon..


Yes, because 20 thousand people and not one portajon in site is sooo sanitary and environmentally responsible. My advice to trout fishermen is don't eat what you catch downstream from this site for a long time.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 9, 2018)

We should just Nuke them from Space.
How Dare them folks that ain't like us come around here .
Here  I thought ya'll were all for The Land of the Free and all that.
I guess Government Intervention is OK if your different from us..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

swamp hunter said:


> We should just Nuke them from Space.
> How Dare them folks that ain't like us come around here .
> Here  I thought ya'll were all for The Land of the Free and all that.
> I guess Government Intervention is OK if your different from us..


That is a conflation at best and doesn't involve any critical thinking whatsoever.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 9, 2018)

Don't get all Big Wordie on me now..just leave the Hippies be.


----------



## Duff (Jul 11, 2018)

http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/...-year-old-man-missing-after-rainbow-gathering

Just misunderstood I tell ya.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 11, 2018)

https://edmontonsun-com.cdn.ampproj...lice/wcm/7c40e0a6-2402-4287-81ef-a3894dc5977f

And then there's this...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2018)

Duff said:


> http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/...-year-old-man-missing-after-rainbow-gathering
> 
> Just misunderstood I tell ya.





1eyefishing said:


> https://edmontonsun-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/edmontonsun.com/news/crime/man-beat-woman-to-death-at-rainbow-family-gathering-police/wcm/7c40e0a6-2402-4287-81ef-a3894dc5977f/amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQECAE4AQ==#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://edmontonsun.com/news/crime/man-beat-woman-to-death-at-rainbow-family-gathering-police/wcm/7c40e0a6-2402-4287-81ef-a3894dc5977f
> 
> And then there's this...


These folks are fine upstanding citizens I tell ya. Why y'all gotta be slanderin their good name on the forums.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 11, 2018)

It ain't Jimmy Swaggard thumping a Bible , Oran Roberts ain't sayn Grace.
Sell them some firewood , Go skinny dipping with them and take pictures..Stay home and cuss them out when they drive on by.
Sounds like them Farmers when Woodstock started up...Be Max Yazeger and let them crash on the farm..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 11, 2018)

All I was sayin is. I ain't giving them a ride. I'll be more than happy to call the dnr or sheriff for them a ride. Most decline.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 12, 2018)

Me too. I live here and what I see first hand of the dumping grounds up there is really bad. Scattered(people)from Bull Mountain up Winding Stair Tuesday. Standing in the road not moving almost daring you to run over them. Tired of people telling us that lived here all our lives to turn a blind eye to such behavior. If we pulled this stunt the law would have us in jail asap. Rant off.


----------



## Dub (Jul 12, 2018)

I feel sorry for the residents of the area that have to put up with this mess.

I feel sorry for the law enforcement and logistical staffing that are forced to manage this mess.

Would it be too much to hope for that this band of walking dead look-a-likes would take an extended vacation to Mexico, Canada, Kalifornia.....or are they trying to bring that sanctuary experience to us ?


----------



## j_seph (Jul 12, 2018)

Swamp Hunter did you make it safely back down south? Hope you enjoyed these mountains up here during your stay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2018)

walkinboss01 said:


> it looked like she had buckwheat in a head lock.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 12, 2018)

walkinboss01 said: 
 it looked like she had buckwheat in a head lock.         

And I hollered over t' Ethel, I said, "Don't
look, Ethel!" But it's too late, she'd already been incensed.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 13, 2018)

Never made it..Got to smoking Weed and Star glazing and kinda forgot..It's Summer and it's hot ,Forgetabout it..


----------

